# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Planted tank stages



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

Working on a aquascape for my 65gal. Comments/suggestions welcome.


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

Working on a aquascape for my 65gal. Comments/suggestions welcome.


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

65gal all-glass
Rena XP3
Jebo 828
96wx2 PC 6500K
30wx4 PC 6500k
5lb pressurized CO2

Sag,DwarfSubulata(Sagittariasubulata)
Sword,NarrowLeafChain(Echinodorustennelus)
Coffeefolia(Anubiasbarteriv.‘Coffeefolia’)
Gracilis(Anubiasgracilis)
BarteriRoundLeaf(Anubiasbarteriv.‘RoundLeaf’)
Bolbitus(Bolbitusheudelotii)
Anacharis(Egeriadensa)
Sword, Amazon Compacta (Echinodorus bleheri 'compacta')
Sword, Red Rubin (Echinodorus 'Rubin')
Tiger Lotus, Red (Nymphaea zenkeri)
Rotala Indica
Java Fern, Lace (Microsorium pteropus v. ‘Tropica’)
Java Fern (Microsorium pteropus)
Red Temple
Didiplis diandre
Wysteria


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks great. I really like how it has evolved


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

What type of substrate are you using--looks like soil/gravel layers?


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a sand/peat/laterlite sybstrate with gravel over it. It worked well in my 55gal and it works well. I was tempted to try flourite but decided not to becasue of cost and i have been happy with the mix i have been using.


----------

